# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  720p Καμερα σε καταγραφικο D1

## mitsos00

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ. Θα ήθελα να κάνω την εξής ερώτηση. Μπορώ να συνδέσω κάμερα 720p σε καταγραφικό που καταγράφει σε D1 ή ακόμα χειρότερα σε CIF ή QCIF; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## plouf

οχι δεν θα δειχνει τίπτοα

η κάμερα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειναι CVBS (παλιά)

----------


## ggr

Εκτος αν εχει την δυνατοτητα να παιζει και σε CVBS. 
Πολλες συγχρονες καμερες εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να παιζουν σε διαφορα προτυπα (ΑΗD, CVI, CVBS).
H επιλογη γινεται μεσω του joystick της καμερας η μεσω καποιου dipswitch (εαν εχει).
Κοιτα το manual της καμερας να δεις εαν υποστηριζει αυτη τη δυνατοτητα.

----------


## mitsos00

ναι η καμερα να ειναι και cvbs. το παρελειψα αυτο.. θα παιξει απλως θα καταγραφει σε d1 ετσι?

----------


## plouf

εαν η καμερα ΕΙΝΑΙ ή γυριζει σε CVBS και θα δειχνει και θα γραφει σε d1 (D1= CVBS) , αλλιως τιποτα πουθενα

----------

